# Regression at the gym...



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

So, I have not been in the gym for a few months simply because I much prefer spending my time riding during the summer months. 

Generally, I've been a regular gym attendee with a good routine in place to keep things flexible and as strong as possible.

I went yesterday after an approximate 2 month absence and it was like starting over. 

Being 50+ means significant regression if one doesn't keep up with things. Obvious, but true. I'm anticipating a reasonable return to my prior gains.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2016)

tis the reality of aging, time away yields loss.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

A buddy told me a few weeks ago that over 45, muscle atrophy kicks in after 4 days... Some days it definitely feels like that.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Yup, I lift light weights 2x a week, circuit training. No breaks between sets of curls, military press, bench press, rows and a few others ending with reverse sit ups. It's like the bike, if your off for ~4+ days you really feel the leg and cardio decline. 

We have a gym at work so it is convenient, but lifting light weights can be done and home and when you circuit train, it's over fairly quickly...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Crankout said:


> So, I have not been in the gym for a few months simply because I much prefer spending my time riding during the summer months.
> 
> Generally, I've been a regular gym attendee with a good routine in place to keep things flexible and as strong as possible.
> 
> ...


Most training plans for Masters age athletes (over 40+) include at least one day of "maintenance" weight lifting during the cycling season to avoid losing all that you have gained in the off season - as well as to address the needs of the aging athlete.

I would recommend something like that to you going into next year's seasonal riding. I do mine on a Monday (after the weekend riding/racing is over) to give my legs and muscles as much time as possible to recover for the next weekend.


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

*Lifting*



BruceBrown said:


> Most training plans for Masters age athletes (over 40+) include at least one day of "maintenance" weight lifting during the cycling season to avoid losing all that you have gained in the off season - as well as to address the needs of the aging athlete.
> 
> I would recommend something like that to you going into next year's seasonal riding. I do mine on a Monday (after the weekend riding/racing is over) to give my legs and muscles as much time as possible to recover for the next weekend.


I am a little different.I lift and swim during oct - march,ride on weekends if weather allows and ride only during april- sept.Been working for 5+ years and im 63.Seems like takes just 3-4 workouts till muscle tightness and soreness goes away so thinking must be a little muscle memory left.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

BruceBrown said:


> Most training plans for Masters age athletes (over 40+) include at least one day of "maintenance" weight lifting during the cycling season to avoid losing all that you have gained in the off season - as well as to address the needs of the aging athlete.
> 
> I would recommend something like that to you going into next year's seasonal riding. I do mine on a Monday (after the weekend riding/racing is over) to give my legs and muscles as much time as possible to recover for the next weekend.


The weekly maintenance thing was something I know, but willfully ignored in lieu of riding. I knew I'd be in pain after a 2-month hiatus! It's just too tough to head inside when our weather has been gorgeous.

I'm otherwise at the gym 3-5 days a week doing various workouts targeted towards my riding.


----------

